# Snowex VS SaltDogg



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Which is better? 

I see more people with the snowex vboxes than saltdoggs, is their a reason? 

Which is better and why?

Thanks


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

PremierLand;512257 said:


> Which is better?
> 
> I see more people with the snowex vboxes than saltdoggs, is their a reason?
> 
> ...


I've never used either, but I think a big part of it is that Salt Dogg is fairly new (2-3 years old at most) and Snow Ex has been around for a lot longer. That's probably one of the main reasons. Sorry, I guess that didn't really answer your question, but I'm bored.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

salt dogg is buyers been around for a long time


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

KGRlandscapeing;512316 said:


> salt dogg is buyers been around for a long time


Yeah your right, but the Salt Dogg is a new name in itself. Not everyone knows that it's the same thing. But, like everything else, the name will spread.


----------



## Sharpcut 1 (Dec 7, 2006)

Salt Dog and Snoex are like apples and oranges. Snowex auger runs the entire length of spreader. Salt dog does'nt. Snow ex vibrator is bigger than Salt Dod. Sno Ex auger is open till baffle at end, which can be changed for wet or dry material. Salt dog has 2 trap doors for access. Snow ex spinner assembly much bigger and sturdier, does'nt vibrate, balanced well. held in by solid steel rod. Salt dog smaller, nowhere as balanced, held in by 2 5/8 pins that are 1.5 inches long. Snow Ex control box digital, uses thicker gauge wire. Salt dog box still has rheostat dials. Snow ex has metal frame to anchor down. Salt dog has metal hooks embeded in the plastic to tie down. Snow ex has 3rd brake light, Salt dog does'nt. Snow ex has standard 2 year warranty Not sure, but I think Salt dog is one year (forgot) Snow ex is more money, nicer features (Ithink) Salt dog is cheaper money. You get what you pay for. I'm a dealer for both, and have installed both. Snow-ex is made in Warren, parts usually next day. Salt dog Distributor is in Ohio, some parts have been on backorder for weeks, even Angelo's is out of certain parts. E-mail me if you have any questions. JOHN


----------



## Bporter (Aug 29, 2007)

All is true but i have run 50 tons through my salt dogg this year Not one problem I love it...But i think it is personal prefrence. I don't think i have heard one bad thing about salt doggs on this website i haven't heard much about the the snow ex and really can't put my two sense since i don't thave one


----------



## Sharpcut 1 (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm not bashing Salt dog, just showing pro-s and cons, and believe the Snow ex will have a longer service life IMO.Time will tell


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

sharpcut, what is your dealer called that you own? or just tell me the location and im sure I can figure it out, I already have an idea. thanks


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I worked for a snow plow shop that sell both. I swear by the salt dogg. The Snowex is a joke. My biggest grip is, the Snowex need a skid loader or hoist to get in and out. Where the nice thing is, the salt dogg can be taken in and out by 2 guys.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

With-out knowing which snow ex you refer it's hard to make comparisons.

I handle both lines, the saltdogg is cheaper, and has the (to me anyway) highly desirable low tech rheostats instead of the high tech circuit board control.

The snow ex Vee pro 8000 for example is mild steel framed with a poly body. I have one 6 years old, the frame is rusty but sound. The SD is all poly. the Vee maxx 7500/8500 are all poly like the SD

The SE uses molded rubber plugs while the SD has weathertech connectors. The weathertech are superior in harsh weather conditions but do not hold up well to consent plug-unplug as well as the molded rubber.

The SD uses a length of the hopper auger while the SE VP 8000 has a width of the hopper auger. You can get SE with the length of the hopper style also they call it a vee max. 

We can manually load them both. We stand the VP8k up on end then drop down and slide it in. The SD you have to pickup and lift, works better with 4 although we use a Forklift most of the time.

The SD spinner mounting system is easier to use, but in all ways the unit is a little less "polished" then the SE, not uncommon for Buyers products.

I've been happy with my VP8K, though i will try a saltdogg before the winter is out. My customers love them. A surprisingly good product for a company that is best known as a supplier of knock-off aftermarket parts. 

Personally if you are doing salt either unit will suffice, the VP8K is not as capable of dealing with wet sand as the Saltdogg.


----------

